# Side jobs



## Live kas

I know that we are not technically supposed to do side jobs as a union electrican, but as an apprentice I do not make very much and would like to start doing some side jobs. What is the easiest way to get your name out there and drum up some business?


----------



## ponyboy

Lol. What kind of tasks are you skilled enough in to even perform unsupervised side work? And I must assume by side work you mean residential work, as a union apprentice I'd be surprised if you've ever even worked with nm. How about you skip the side job ambitions and tend bar or something instead of undercutting licensed and qualified contractors. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

Craigslist


----------



## Live kas

I have a little experience in residential but I've got another apprentice who worked non Union for a few years going in with me.


----------



## NacBooster29

Ask mtw where he advertises, then chop 10 bucks an hour off his rates! Lol competition is good for business right


----------



## cabletie

Give a stack of business cards to your agent. Ask him to hand them out in his travels. 

Ask your bosses receptionist to field some of the calls your way.


----------



## Bootss

Live kas said:


> I know that we are not technically supposed to do side jobs as a union electrican, but as an apprentice I do not make very much and would like to start doing some side jobs. What is the easiest way to get your name out there and drum up some business?


post 3 or 4 different styles and types of ads in Craigslist for electrical work (put some pictures in your ad)
offer free phone estimates and your phone will blow up.
:thumbup:


----------



## dawgs

Go out and install some faulty electrical work. Your name will spread pretty fast.


----------



## MTW

Almost everyone on this forum has done and continues to do sidework. For anyone to condemn someone for it is pure hypocrisy.


----------



## ponyboy

MTW said:


> Almost everyone on this forum has done and continues to do sidework. For anyone to condemn someone for it is pure hypocrisy.



Nope. I'm not against side work as long as the guy knows what he's doing. If you charge someone for a service you should well qualified to perform that service. I could sell myself on cl as a computer repairman and someone would hire me because I'm cheap. But I don't know chit about fixing computers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JW Splicer

When I went through, I had a classmate start doing a bunch of side work, (2nd year I think) city inspector showed up to this job he was working on (big house addition). No permits, no license, no contractor, or insurance... The guy was fined something crazy, I don't remember how much but it was more that a couple paychecks. He was almost kicked out of the apprenticeship and the Union. He's the only guy I've ever seen get caught, but years later the inspector still gives him a hard time.


----------



## sbrn33

MTW said:


> Almost everyone on this forum has done and continues to do sidework. For anyone to condemn someone for it is pure hypocrisy.



This is not true.


----------



## sbrn33

Live kas said:


> I know that we are not technically supposed to do side jobs as a union electrican, but as an apprentice I do not make very much and would like to start doing some side jobs. What is the easiest way to get your name out there and drum up some business?


I all seriousness, I would ask my insurance agent first then my attorney. If you do sidework without some kind of liability insurance you are freaking crazy. 
It is totally different putting a fan in for a family member than it is doing work for someone you have no connection to and is to tight to hire a real electrician.


----------



## Jlarson

sbrn33 said:


> This is not true.


Go iron your white painters pants. :laughing:


----------



## NacBooster29

I never condemned him mtw just pointing out that this is hiw you wish for the trade to work. No license is fine for competition right?


----------



## dawgs

MTW said:


> Almost everyone on this forum has done and continues to do sidework. For anyone to condemn someone for it is pure hypocrisy.


I honestly could care less if he was at least a journeyman. I don't do residential anyway.


----------



## Live kas

Well I see a lot of ppl in our local doing side jobs( apprentice and journeyman). Have a famly and need to pay the bills, plus like I said Im going to work with a guy who was a nu residential journeyman.


----------



## dawgs

Live kas said:


> Well I see a lot of ppl in our local doing side jobs( apprentice and journeyman). Have a famly and need to pay the bills, plus like I said Im going to work with a guy who was a nu residential journeyman.


Do what you want, just keep in mind what the consequences are if you get caught, not only working without a liscence but you could be kicked out of the union and apprenticeship. Really only takes your contractor pitching a fit to the hall.


----------



## Switched

With the new CE/CW stuff, I think a lot less side jobs will be going on, at least tolerated. Technically a contractor can bid these small type Resi/Commercial projects and use that labor force for it. 

No more can a guy say "Our local doesn't do that kind of work". All locals will start to compete on that stuff at some point. Maybe not the shop you work with, but someone will start to see there are dollars to be made and go after them.


----------



## bkmichael65

Sell dope to the sheetrockers. You can count on them coming by for more every pay day. Extend credit at your own risk


----------



## cabletie

Switched said:


> With the new CE/CW stuff, I think a lot less side jobs will be going on, at least tolerated. Technically a contractor can bid these small type Resi/Commercial projects and use that labor force for it.


Our local has always had a B program. They have had companies that run an all B shops. Many of their men went on to start their own business, union or non. It all starts with side work. Legitimate side work with license, insurance, bond and business permit. 

Our hall does not look too close at it. When times got bad back in '08 the IO wanted to keep track of their members. The local E board had to follow up on all members holding business permits. Nothing was ever done for punishment. Most were just supplementing their income and feeding their family. 

This is just one of those things that you can't win for loosing. One person will call you names for sitting on the bench waiting for work. The next will say something about you for holding a business permit. I am talking about this site, not anyone I know personally.


----------



## electricmanscott

MTW said:


> Almost everyone on this forum has done and continues to do sidework. For anyone to condemn someone for it is pure hypocrisy.


Absolutely. I have. I still do. 

Kind of amusing that this guy is part of an organization that supports and promotes harassment and intimidation of workers who are trying to earn a living by choosing employment with private companies that aren't part of the preffered organization.


----------



## Nom Deplume

No permits, no inspections, no electrical license, no business license, no insurance, no taxes, no problem. Go for it. :no:


----------

